# Opinions on Shorinji Kempo?



## darkell (Jan 22, 2006)

What are people's opinions of Shorinji Kempo? Specifically that taught in Covent Garden in London if possible.

This is their website: http://www.cg-dojo.com/

I've done Hapkido for several years and Kempo has some similarities to that, in that it has a broad range of techniques, soft and hard, etc etc.

I'll be going there in the next couple of weeks to see for myself but any infomation you guys could provide would be appreciated.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## TheBattousai (Jan 22, 2006)

*SHORINJI KEMPO!!!*.........Sorry inside joke. Anyway, yes shorinji kempo is a good form of MA with good concepts. I don't know anything though about the instructor there, but the best way to find out is by visiting.....thats about the best I can say on this matter.


----------



## arnisador (Jan 22, 2006)

It's a good art that requires definite athleticism. I think that you are right that it has a broad range of techniques--more so than many arts. Nothing in the web site seems a concern, but I do not know the group.


----------



## Flying Crane (Jan 22, 2006)

I once visited the Shorinji Kempo school here in San Francisco.  I don't think they use any kind of kata, but I could be wrong.  My impression was that they focused on application and fighting drills.  They seemed like they were pretty good.  I have also been curious about them.  If you start to train with them, please let us know how it goes.


----------



## darkell (Jan 22, 2006)

Flying Crane said:
			
		

> I once visited the Shorinji Kempo school here in San Francisco.  I don't think they use any kind of kata, but I could be wrong.  My impression was that they focused on application and fighting drills.  They seemed like they were pretty good.  I have also been curious about them.  If you start to train with them, please let us know how it goes.



The lack of kata is another similarity to the style of Hapkido that I trained in. I prefer not having them anyway, and think most of time that they are a waste of time. I much prefer drilling as I think you get a lot more out of it. (I hope this doesn't start a flame war)

Anyway, I'll let you know how it goes, good or bad.


----------



## Martin Allerby (Jan 23, 2006)

Hello!


If you are interested in ShorinjiKempo - Covent Garden dojo and Sensei Cailey Barker is one of the best choices you can do. He is a very dedicated and good teacher as well as a very talented kenshi (one that practice the art of ShorinjiKempo). 


If you want further (and detailed) information about ShorinjiKempo I can recommend that you study the following www-pages:


WWW.bskf.org (British ShorinjiKempo Federation)
www.shorinji-kempo.org (Swedish ShorinjiKempo Federation - A lot of history and background facts about ShorinjiKempo)


Enjoy your practice.


Kind regards,

Martin Allerby
ShorinjiKempo Gothenburg Branch, Sweden
www.shorinji-kempo.org/gbg


----------



## Monadnock (Jan 23, 2006)

TheBattousai said:
			
		

> *SHORINJI KEMPO!!!*.........Sorry inside joke.


 
Is that a trademark violation??


----------



## TheBattousai (Jan 23, 2006)

No, its between me and a fellow kempoka named Adam. When we practice randori embu; one of us starts to throw the other and we land on are feet rather than the ground (either with help from the other or not), we call that Shorinji Kempo and say that every time. But I have no idea were we got that....


----------



## Colin_Linz (Feb 9, 2006)

Possibly because we use the feet in ukemi, rather than the arm?


----------



## IWishToLearn (Feb 9, 2006)

Everybody was a kung fu fighting!


----------



## TheBattousai (Feb 9, 2006)

IWishToLearn said:
			
		

> Everybody was a kung fu fighting!


 
Lol:rofl: , I think this is in the wrong section...


----------



## Tripitaka of AA (Feb 22, 2006)

I was hoping to hear how the lesson went. I knew Cailey Barker when he was a student in the Kids class on a Friday night at the Abbey Dojo in London. He was around 12 at the time. Since then he has gone from strength to strength and had an extended stay in Japan, training at one of the oldest Dojo and regularly visiting our Hombu. Lean, fast, quick-witted and a thoroughly good egg. Plus the class in Covent Garden is at the Pineapple Dance Studios and there's probably more hot totty than one could shake a stick at...


----------



## Colin_Linz (Feb 24, 2006)

Tripitaka of AA said:
			
		

> there's probably more hot totty than one could shake a stick at...


David, what's a hot totty?


----------



## MartialIntent (Feb 24, 2006)

Colin_Linz said:
			
		

> David, what's a hot totty?


He's referring to er... attractive females!

Colin - I thought the Shorinji community had gotten rid of the Manji symbol because of it's perceived resemblence to the swastika though I see it's part of your avatar and I'm still seeing it around the net. Was this not the case? Is the Manji symbol still being used today?

Respects!


----------



## Colin_Linz (Feb 24, 2006)

You are correct; we do have a new symbol. WSKO believed that manji was working against Shorinji Kempo&#8217;s acceptance internationally. The tate manji as in my avatar is the old symbol we used. For me manji has so much more meaning to it than the new symbol, possibly because I&#8217;m just used to it after 18 years and am a little stuck in my ways. I have heard that the new symbol has not been received well in Japan by some of the more conservative kenshi. They believe that the symbol should be as Doshin So designed it, and no one has the right to change it. Some of these people have refused to wear it, while others have complied, but wear the new symbol upside down. Personally, I can understand how some people could be reminded of past bad experiences even though there is no connection with manji to the nazi&#8217;s. This should be something to consider when using it. I think I&#8217;m fairly safe using it here as manji is well known as a Buddhist symbol within the martial arts communities; however I would not use it on forums where I thought it would be misunderstood or could cause painful memories. The new symbol can be seen in the link to WSKO in my signature box.

So does that mean a totty is like a piece of crumpet?


----------



## Kenpoist (Feb 25, 2006)

I have never studied it, but had a friend who was a black belt in the system and he was very proficent.  I have seen him perform at the same tournament's that I would attend (weapons/forms/sparring/breaking) and he would win every event in his class.  Now he could just be an exceptional martial artist, but I think the system gave him a strong foundation and he was very well rounded in his training.


----------



## Tripitaka of AA (Feb 26, 2006)

Methinks your friend may have been a "Shaolin Kempo" or somesuch style practitioner, rather than "Shorinji Kempo". I say this because we don't do weapons, breaking or sparring in tournaments...


Colin, one would say "she's a tasty bit of crumpet" or "there's some nice crumpet in that pub", and likewise "This neighbourhood is full of totty" or "Look at all the totty in here". Crumpet is what they would have said maybe in the 70s and 80s, and is evident in the "Carry on... " movies. "Totty" is originally a posh people's term, used most often by Sloane Rangers (they type of person that wanders around Sloane Square, in Chelsea) who sound like Hugh Grant, or Helena Bonham Carter. Please be advised that both these terms are out-of-date and belong to the 20th century... I am completely oblivious to whatever the current phrases might be


----------



## jujutsu_indonesia (Feb 26, 2006)

darkell said:
			
		

> What are people's opinions of Shorinji Kempo? I've done Hapkido for several years and Kempo has some similarities to that, in that it has a broad range of techniques, soft and hard, etc etc.


 
Technically speaking, I have good impressions on Nihon Shorinji Kempo of Sho Doshin's creations. It looks like a very nice blend of Karate, northern Chinese Kungfu and Jujutsu. Very unique and most of the practitioners has very high skills.

I have rather negative impressions on how Nihon Shorinji Kempo people in my country runs their organization & promote their art, you can read my opinions in this thread here :
http://www.martialtalk.com/forum/showthread.php?t=26204

In sum, I like many aspects of Sho Doshin's teachings, both spiritual and technical. I just wish Indonesian Kenshis would do something about their way of promoting their wonderful art.

(no offense intended towards anyone)


----------



## Colin_Linz (Feb 26, 2006)

Tripitaka of AA said:
			
		

> Methinks your friend may have been a "Shaolin Kempo" or somesuch style practitioner, rather than "Shorinji Kempo". I say this because we don't do weapons, breaking or sparring in tournaments...
> 
> 
> Colin, one would say "she's a tasty bit of crumpet" or "there's some nice crumpet in that pub", and likewise "This neighbourhood is full of totty" or "Look at all the totty in here". Crumpet is what they would have said maybe in the 70s and 80s, and is evident in the "Carry on... " movies. "Totty" is originally a posh people's term, used most often by Sloane Rangers (they type of person that wanders around Sloane Square, in Chelsea) who sound like Hugh Grant, or Helena Bonham Carter. Please be advised that both these terms are out-of-date and belong to the 20th century... I am completely oblivious to whatever the current phrases might be


I see. So I need to be careful about who I let know that Im found of crumpet for breakfast.


----------



## Colin_Linz (Feb 26, 2006)

jujutsu_indonesia said:
			
		

> Technically speaking, I have good impressions on Nihon Shorinji Kempo of Sho Doshin's creations. It looks like a very nice blend of Karate, northern Chinese Kungfu and Jujutsu. Very unique and most of the practitioners has very high skills.
> 
> I have rather negative impressions on how Nihon Shorinji Kempo people in my country runs their organization & promote their art, you can read my opinions in this thread here :
> http://www.martialtalk.com/forum/showthread.php?t=26204
> ...


Its a shame, even though I live so close to Indonesia I have not had the chance to visit and train there. Apart from a Taikai at Hombu in 1988 I havent experienced any Indonesian Kenshi so I cant really make a comment regarding the way they promote Shorinji Kempo. I believe the next International Taikai will be held there so I may get a chance then. I know Shorinji kempo is huge there and that there are many branches that are not yet members of WSKO.


----------



## jujutsu_indonesia (Feb 27, 2006)

Yes, in Indonesia they have a huge Dojo at Pondok Gede, Bekasi. Shorinji Kempo is a National Sport here, it is a feature event at each Pekan Olahraga Nasional (PON)/National Sports Event).Shorinji Kempo Indonesia (PERKEMI) received huge support from Mr. Ginanjar Kartasasmita, a big-time politician in Indonesia (he was Minister of Energy and Mining for several decades).

It is a very well organized group & have lots of great practitioners.


----------

